# WHERE can I play drums?



## bearetic (Aug 3, 2009)

First, my inspiration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TMeaLtalQI

Second, my twofold question:

1. Loudness issue. Too loud for my dorm. Where can I play without disturbing anyone too badly?

2. I don't own drums, and don't plan on buying a set until I graduate in May. Other things are more important. Where can I go be a leech and play drums I don't own? Ask a friend? Take lessons? Sneak into the music building on campus? I'd like to whet my appetite a bit until I can buy some, not to mention make sure I actually want to play before I spend the money.

I've wanted to play drums since forever, and I'm finally going to do something about it. I'm just trying to figure out how to do that in my current situation. Seeing that fursuit guitarist kind of inspired me to take action. 

Help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

A lot of dorms have a drum room.
Did you look into that?


----------



## bearetic (Aug 3, 2009)

Really? I'm kinda skeptical about that, but I don't think my dorm has that. Thanks, though.


----------



## Aaros (Aug 6, 2009)

I play my drums in my basement, but I guess you wouldn't have that. You could get an electric drumset and play with headphones all the time. Just make sure you get one with realistic, durable pads. 
Those are the ones that cost quite a bit, though.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 6, 2009)

Sign up for lessons with your university's percussion teacher. You'd have a place to play and an excuse.


----------

